# WHEELER Raceline Eagle 10, XTR/Skareb/Hügi,Marta,... (noch 10Std.)



## haubbay (1. November 2003)

Rahmen: Aluminium 7005 (T4/T6) Superligh - 100km gefahren, mit Originalrechnung 
Gabel: MANITOU Skareb Super(Disc only) -100km gefahren, mit Originalrechnung 
Steuersatz: RITCHEY integrated 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR (2002) 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR (2002) 
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XTR (2002, Gott sei dank) 
Bremsen: MAGURA Martha Disc 2003 - 200km gefahren, mit Originalrechnung 
Naben: Magura Disc PRO (sind Original HÜGI 240 Naben) - 150km gefahren, absolut neuwertig 
Zahnkranz: SRAM 11-34 (3 Monate alt) 
Felgen: Mavic X 317 Disc - 150km gefahren, absolut neuwertig 
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark, oder Continental Twister Supersonic 
Kurbeln: SHIMANO Deore XT(2003) - 6Monate alt 
Innenlager: SHIMANO Deore XT(2003) - 6 Monate alt 
Vorbau: FSA XC 120 (ca. 3Monate alt) 
Lenker: RITCHEY WCS (NEU) 
Sattel: Selle SLR XP(3 Monate alt) 
Sattelstütze: SYNCROS 7075-T6 (NEU) 
Schnellspanner: Magura PRO 
Der Rahmen ist 19" Groß
<br>

Oberrohrlänge (mitte-mitte): 600mm 
Sattelrohrlänge (mitte-mitte): 490mm 
Alles zusammen dürfte regulär so um die 3300 kosten. Das Rad befindet sich in einem super Zustand, lediglich die Kurbeln haben geringe Gebrauchsspuren. Alle anderen Teile sind wirklich Top.
<br>
Tel.: 01796837627

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2761759094&category=30746&rd=1


----------



## haubbay (1. November 2003)

up


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

